

Use Your Microwave to Measure the Speed of Light - instantramen
http://io9.com/5526055/use-your-microwave-to-measure-the-speed-of-light

======
mwerty
That was a let down.

This is not: <http://www.darylscience.com/downloads/DblSunset.pdf>

